# Suggest a 500gb SSD



## dexterz (Dec 31, 2019)

Currently using a 120GB 840Evo to store my games but its quickly running out of space with games like Total war warhammer2 being installed on it. Thinking of getting a 480 or 500GB SSD. Budget is around 4~5k. Please suggest a suitable SSD.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 31, 2019)

dexterz said:


> Currently using a 120GB 840Evo to store my games but its quickly running out of space with games like Total war warhammer2 being installed on it. Thinking of getting a 480 or 500GB SSD. Budget is around 4~5k. Please suggest a suitable SSD.


Go with Samsung 860 EVO 500GB SSD

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 1, 2020)

Get Crucial MX500 500GB


bssunilreddy said:


> Go with Samsung 860 EVO 500GB SSD


860 EVO is overpriced and won't fit in OP's budget.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 1, 2020)

Get MX500, already own 850 EVO (equivalent to 860).
Both are exactly the same in performance.
MX500 is cheaper by 1.2k. Warranty might be a different story but both have 5 years..


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 1, 2020)

dexterz said:


> Currently using a 120GB 840Evo to store my games but its quickly running out of space with games like Total war warhammer2 being installed on it. Thinking of getting a 480 or 500GB SSD. Budget is around 4~5k. Please suggest a suitable SSD.


Buy Online Crucial MX300 750GB SATA 2.5 Inch SSD CT750MX300SSD1 - in India


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 1, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> MX500 is cheaper by 1.2k. Warranty might be a different story but both have 5 years..


Crucial rma in India s now officially handled by kaizen(same one who handles corsair rma) so it should be fine.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 1, 2020)

Crucial MX500, top SATA SSD, if you spend money on it, ~4.9k (cheaper than 860 evo for similar performance). For something cheaper Kingston A400 480GB (3.9k).


----------



## dexterz (Jan 1, 2020)

thanks for the suggestion guys. not too worried about performance as i'm just looking for better than hdd speeds in loading screens for warhammer, wow and few other games. using a evo850 250gb for os disk and performance similar to evo 840 would suffice for my games.
how is rma of kingston? i've used kaizen for corsair so have a pretty good idea about their service. never used kingston so far. 
just to make sure, the 500gb should hold good for me to install 5~6 games of 50~60gb each right? or should i think about extending budget and getting a larger disk?

Happy new year to you and yours. Hope you all have a wonderful 2020.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 1, 2020)

dexterz said:


> thanks for the suggestion guys. not too worried about performance as i'm just looking for better than hdd speeds in loading screens for warhammer, wow and few other games. using a evo850 250gb for os disk and performance similar to evo 840 would suffice for my games.
> how is rma of kingston? i've used kaizen for corsair so have a pretty good idea about their service. never used kingston so far.
> just to make sure, the 500gb should hold good for me to install 5~6 games of 50~60gb each right? or should i think about extending budget and getting a larger disk?
> 
> Happy new year to you and yours. Hope you all have a wonderful 2020.


Not much idea about RMA of Kingston, but should be ok, they are a big brand after all. A400 will easily suffice for storage.

If you install big games like Destiny 2 & Red Dead 2, you will barely fit 4. Just do the maths. If you can extend to 8.5k, you can get 1TB ones, like 960GB A400, sometimes Crucial P1/Intel 660p 1TB (they need a M.2 NVMe slot). MX500 1TB has gone for 9k at times.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 1, 2020)

bssunilreddy said:


> Buy Online Crucial MX300 750GB SATA 2.5 Inch SSD CT750MX300SSD1 - in India


How is 6k < 4-5k?
Crucial MX300 - Solid State Drive | Crucial.in


> *The Crucial MX300 SSD is a legacy product and is no longer available.*


----------



## toofan (Jan 1, 2020)

If your mobo has a nvme port then how is this 
Crucial P1 500gb RS 4825.00
CRUCIAL P1 500GB 3D NAND NVME PCIE M.2 SSD

Crucial Mx500 gb M2 is also available at same price at Vedanta Computers.

As NVME is faster it would be a better option at similar prices.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 1, 2020)

toofan said:


> If your mobo has a nvme port then how is this
> Crucial P1 500gb RS 4825.00
> CRUCIAL P1 500GB 3D NAND NVME PCIE M.2 SSD
> 
> ...


Go with Intel 660P 512GB NVME SSD as the endurance rating of crucial SSD is low compared with others of the same price range.

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## toofan (Jan 1, 2020)

Intel one is currently out of stock with them.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 1, 2020)

toofan said:


> Intel one is currently out of stock with them.


Seems to be in stock here:
Buy Online Intel 512GB 660P NVMe M.2 Internal SSD SSDPEKNW512G8X1 In India


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 1, 2020)

toofan said:


> Intel one is currently out of stock with them.


Somebody in the forums was selling 2TB Intel 660P for 17k
Just check with them

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 1, 2020)

toofan said:


> Intel one is currently out of stock with them.


For ssd,always check onlyssd first as it is the ssd selling division of primeabgb. Their prices are usually the best among all sites & some models are exclusively available there.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 1, 2020)

bssunilreddy said:


> Somebody in the forums was selling 2TB Intel 660P for 17k
> Just check with them
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


17k is way over budget for OP


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 1, 2020)

bssunilreddy said:


> Somebody in the forums was selling 2TB Intel 660P for 17k


17k < 3*5k ?
New math?


----------



## toofan (Jan 1, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> For ssd,always check onlyssd first as it is the ssd selling division of primeabgb. Their prices are usually the best among all sites & some models are exclusively available there.


They increased the prices.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 1, 2020)

toofan said:


> They increased the prices.


It is bound to happen for popular models & is true everywhere.For a long time,primeabgb sold intel 660p 512gb nvme ssd for 4999 & they were the only one selling this model at this price.


----------



## dexterz (Jan 1, 2020)

i'm running i5 2500k and z77 extreme 4. not sure if the mobo supports newer ssd types. i'll try to find out if it supports the newer types and check onlyssd.com for the suggested models.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 1, 2020)

dexterz said:


> i'm running i5 2500k and z77 extreme 4. not sure if the mobo supports newer ssd types. i'll try to find out if it supports the newer types and check onlyssd.com for the suggested models.


No, it doesn't supports any m.2 drives. A 2.5" sata SSD is your only option.


----------



## dexterz (Jan 1, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> No, it doesn't supports any m.2 drives. A 2.5" sata SSD is your only option.


thanks for the info. will look at the crucial mx500 or the kingston one. the mobo apparently supports nvme in a beta bios but not sure if i wanna risk it on a 8year old board


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 1, 2020)

dexterz said:


> thanks for the info. will look at the crucial mx500 or the kingston one. the mobo apparently supports nvme in a beta bios but not sure if i wanna risk it on a 8year old board


ASRock > Z77 Extreme4

There is no physical m.2 slot available for nvme ssd. Your board can support it via PCIe to m.2 converter which can probably split the existing lanes into multiples of 4 for each m.2 nvme drive attached.


----------



## dexterz (Jan 1, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ASRock > Z77 Extreme4
> 
> There is no physical m.2 slot available for nvme ssd. Your board can support it via PCIe to m.2 converter which can probably split the existing lanes into multiples of 4 for each m.2 nvme drive attached.


cool. thanks goku.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jan 8, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> For ssd,always check onlyssd first as it is the ssd selling division of primeabgb. Their prices are usually the best among all sites & some models are exclusively available there.



i found primeabgb price less than what it showed on onlyssd when i purchased and even before that so i think it would be better to check both as anything bought from either is billed by primeabgb and packing etc. charges are same for both.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 8, 2020)

vidhubhushan said:


> i found primeabgb price less than what it showed on onlyssd when i purchased and even before that so i think it would be better to check both as anything bought from either is billed by primeabgb and packing etc. charges are same for both.


First time hearing such a thing,will keep it in mind for future reference.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jan 8, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> First time hearing such a thing,will keep it in mind for future reference.



in the past, i always forgot onlyssd name so kept googling and reaching primeagbg. from there, i used to click on ssd section which redirects to onlyssd. during that period, primeagbg also had some ssd offer on its homepage. when i compared it with the one given on onlyssd, i realized this. the day i purchased it, there was around 100-150Rs. difference so i ordered it from primeagbg.


----------



## toofan (Jan 9, 2020)

I save 2% on onlyssd.com by doing bank transfer. There is official discount of 2% on onlyssd. Com on selecting bank transfer. Also the shipping is free with them.


----------



## dexterz (Jan 9, 2020)

vidhubhushan said:


> i found primeabgb price less than what it showed on onlyssd when i purchased and even before that so i think it would be better to check both as anything bought from either is billed by primeabgb and packing etc. charges are same for both.


MX500 500GB is 5300 on primeabgb and 4947 on onlyssd. seems to be other way around now.

might buy it from amazon which has a 5% discount with hsbc card


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jan 9, 2020)

toofan said:


> I save 2% on onlyssd.com by doing bank transfer. There is official discount of 2% on onlyssd. Com on selecting bank transfer. Also the shipping is free with them.



that is also available on primeagbg



dexterz said:


> MX500 500GB is 5300 on primeabgb and 4947 on onlyssd. seems to be other way around now.
> 
> might buy it from amazon which has a 5% discount with hsbc card



so it would be better to check both at the time of buying


----------

